# Hopewell to the Appo



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

If i am going to try to do the Hopewell or appomatox river thing this week, were is a good place to put a boat in? I don't feel like running all the way down from dutch gap.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*I guess they still have a public landing...*

I'd say Jordon Point, we used to put in there for Bass Tourneys, but others may have better info.

I would't pass up fishing the BH bridge while your in the neighborhood


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Why's that?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*IN THE FAMOUS WORDS*

OF [Wizard Dude ] quote [ Artificial Intelligence has nothing on Natural Stupidity ] :jawdrop: You ever figur out that cale cock n cabbage trick  :barf:


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Tater Salad said:


> *Why's that? *



Because it's "right" there, and it's a great area to fish


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I looked at the map and saw 2 boat landings. There is one at hopewell out by the BHB and there is another up in the appo. Is there any reason to pick one over the other?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Go figure ?*



wizardude said:


> *Because it's "right" there, and it's a great area to fish  *


 I damn near gave up on m myself mmmm,I mean those fish yeah the FISH :barf:


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I trolled all through there the other day and got virtually nathan. I saw 2 bites that may not have been captain stick fish and that was about it. I am determined to find some rockfish at some point or another. I guess they have still just not arrived. In addition to my lack of results i was marking a lot less than usual on the sonar. I would have been real cranky if i had been marking uncooperative fish.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

youll gettm have patience and keep tryn


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I was a little disillusioned, but i was fishing a very low tide. We trolled sassy shads, bucktails, stetch 25's, and parachutes with live minnows about 3 feet behind them. The only real convincing strike i got was on the minnow trailing the parachute. We got the technique down but i am not satisifed that my baits were running deep enough. I guess i'll keep trying.

Someone said the rock had made it as far as 295, but i saw no evidence of it. Anything i am doing wrong? Let me know. I have a feeling that if i can make this work it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

coudnt tell ya , id just find me a spot n throw some blood wormz cut bait n waitm out i never have trolld guess cause i like sitn stll gettn mine n there in there , just gotta gettm


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

inawe said:


> *coudnt tell ya , id just find me a spot n throw some blood wormz cut bait n waitm out *


Same here, never had that much luck trolling below Dutch Gap. Usually tie up or anchor, set a couple baits out and do a little casting around the pilings with a bucktail or some rubba. Ya gotta keep in mind, these are interstate fish, just passing through to get from point a to point be. I still say head on upriva and fish the last mile or 2 from the fall line, these are parking lot fish, and will be there `till they take care of buisness  

Bloodworms are a good idea, should be Whites behind the island, and around the pilings on the 95 bridge. If ya want Shad, best shot is to keep running up river, just about as far as you can go...don't know what kind of rig your fishn out of, so not sure how far that would be for you.


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I may try for both blues, rock and shad thursday. I'll consider the cats to be the contingency plan. However if i put in at ancarrows and can't get anything worth while am i too far up river for cats?


----------

